

Google+ Circle Hack on Facebook - Aarvay
http://www.circlehack.com/

======
reso
I hear this was written by some FB Engineers last night. Pretty hilarious.

~~~
Aarvay
Lol. That's hilarious.

------
orijing
You can see the source here: <https://github.com/voloko/facebook-circles>

Pretty amazing.

~~~
Aarvay
Voloko or whoever, the author of that git repo seems to be from Mountain View.

~~~
orijing
He's a relatively new engineer at Facebook: <https://www.facebook.com/voloko>

~~~
Aarvay
Yeah!

------
fastfinner
IMHO, there should be some description/screenshots before asking a person to
do fb-login.

~~~
benbscholz
I tried it. It is an interface for creating lists of facebook contacts with
special privileges. Nothing that you can't do in the settings panel of your
profile.

